# Humidor Safe Ranges?



## Lucrin (Oct 6, 2010)

Ok so I recently started enjoying cigars and decided to get myself a small 20 cigar humidor to keep some in. I got the Cigar Band Mosaic II humidor from cigarsinternational.com I Started by charging the humidification element and put a shot glass of water in the humidor for 6 hours while I salt tested the hygrometer. When the hygrometer was calibrated i took the shot glass out of the humidor and put the hygrometer in and let is sit for a couple hours to get an accurate reading. It was reading 74 degrees and 73-74% humidity. I know that 70/70 is ideal but what are safe ranges for cigar storage? I moved where the humidor is located to a cooler area and now the temp is 68 but I don't have a new humidity reading yet because I am recalibrating the hygrometer because I think I messed it up a little the first time. So anyway what are safe ranges for both temperature and humidity? Thanks.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

You should keep temperature below 75 and rh between 60 and 72%. If the temp gets too high you could have a beetle outbreak and if he rh gets too high you risk mold. The range between 60 and 72 depends on your smoking preference.


----------



## Lucrin (Oct 6, 2010)

wow 72 is the limit on humidity? I swear I have seen places say up to 75 is fine. Ok well that brings up the question of how do I bring the humidity in there down if I need to?


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

take the humidifier out, and leave the lid open for awhile if you need to.


----------



## Lucrin (Oct 6, 2010)

When I put it back won't it just over humidify it again though? It seems impractical to have to keep putting it in and taking it out.


----------



## skiswitch6 (Aug 13, 2010)

Your answer to all your humidification needs are Heartfelt beads. You don't have a large humidor yet (but you will eventually). They will pretty much self regulate the humidity, adding moisture and "sucking up" moisture depending on the RH inside the box. They are my life savers... If not Hearfelt beads, any of the beads from CI also seem to have had positive results. Just charge them with distilled water, stick em in and let em do their job.

Here are some reviews
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-reviews/263108-heartfelt-beads.html

65%. They also come in 70% and 60%
Heartfelt Industries, Heartfelt Cigar Humidor Humidity Beads, Heartfelt Beads, Humidors, Quality Cigar Accessories

But there are a lot of options for maintaining humidity, this is just one I found works really well and is extremely hands off.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

There a couple of excellent threads on here that deal with humidification (most people go with beads, but PG solution and specific kitty litter are also options for humidification) you need something besides straight distilled water to regulate humi. There are also excellent threads re seasoning humi, calibrating hygro and etc. If my head wasn't pounding so bad right now I'd hunt them up for you, as it is, just do a little more research and you'll find most of the answers you'll need. Sorry I can't be of more help right now.


----------



## Lucrin (Oct 6, 2010)

Sounds good thanks all. Hopefully a bead jar doesn't take up too much room in the humidor :/


----------



## Casillas Cigars (Oct 1, 2010)

Generally 65-70% humidity are what your looking for. If the humidity is constantly too high & mixed with heat, it can weaken the glue & cause your cigar to unravel. As for temp, the cooler the better. I'm pretty sure the 70 degree temp has been mentioned because tobacco beetles are able to hatch in temperatures over 70 degrees. Temps 70 degrees & below are considered safe.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Keep this in mind: Bigger humidor = less problems.


----------



## StratSlinger (Jun 23, 2010)

Another important thing to keep in mind: it I read your post correctly, you let a shot glass of water sit in the humidor for 6 _hours_ before making your measurements. This is not nearly long enough for the cedar lining to absorb sufficient humidity to stabilize.

Keep the humi in a cool spot, and stick that shot glass back in there for a few days. Then take it out for a day or two and check your humidity level.

It takes time for the cedar lining to get seasoned to the point where it'll stabilize the humidity properly. Allow it that time! 

Ditto on salt testing/calibrating your hygro. Many folks around here will recommend no less than 36 hours for a reliable salt test.


----------



## Lucrin (Oct 6, 2010)

MoreBeer said:


> Keep this in mind: Bigger humidor = less problems.


Yes but unfortunately bigger humidor also means more money which as a college student is something I very rarely have any extra of.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Also, keep it as close to full of cigars as possible. More cigars = more stability.


----------



## skiswitch6 (Aug 13, 2010)

Lucrin said:


> Yes but unfortunately bigger humidor also means more money which as a college student is something I very rarely have any extra of.


Yahoo! Go college students! I would recommend building yourself a tuppadore to hold your stuff. Get a nice big one. They can hold 20-50 depending on the size. Make sure it has a locke tite seal. Invest in some beads to keep things stabilized, and maybe a cigar box to add some nice smells to the sticks. If you want any more advice on how to make it send me a PM i'll let you know my setup and some of my other tips for smoking and being a poor student. I just don't have time to write em all out for ya here.

(side note-- you can't PM until after a certain amount of days I'm pretty sure... incase you were wondering)

Coming from another college student, keeping cigars _can_ be expensive, but it doesn't necessarily have to be. There are just tips to learn


----------



## Lucrin (Oct 6, 2010)

d_day said:


> Also, keep it as close to full of cigars as possible. More cigars = more stability.


That's convenient cause right now I have it full.


----------



## Onasis (Sep 26, 2010)

MoreBeer said:


> Keep this in mind: Bigger humidor = less problems.


Also equals more cigars to enjoy :biggrin1:


----------



## Lucrin (Oct 6, 2010)

Onasis said:


> Also equals more cigars to enjoy :biggrin1:


Yes it does 
Ok so I took out my cigars and put the shot glass back in there with a correctly calibrated hygrometer to season. Originally I took it out after only 6 hours because I saw the humidity was up to 71% which made me think it was ready however now after reading some more it would seem during seasoning the humidity in the box should rise a good bit higher than what you would actually have it at while storing cigars. Is my thinking right there?


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Lucrin said:


> Yes it does
> Ok so I took out my cigars and put the shot glass back in there with a correctly calibrated hygrometer to season. Originally I took it out after only 6 hours because I saw the humidity was up to 71% which made me think it was ready however now after reading some more it would seem during seasoning the humidity in the box should rise a good bit higher than what you would actually have it at while storing cigars. Is my thinking right there?


 Yup.


----------



## Lucrin (Oct 6, 2010)

Good deal, thanks again you all have been great


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

or just buy some 65% heartfelt beads...humidity problem solved....temp ideally should be below 70...mine is 64F, 65%


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

if your calibrating your hygrometer....i would leave it for 48 hours. 24hrs. min...6 hours not enough time....personall experience


----------



## Lucrin (Oct 6, 2010)

if I were to get these beads should I get the 70% small humidity tube or the 70% small humidity round? The tube is good for 270 cubic inches while the round is good for 540 cubic inches. Both of which are more than I need but does one have more merit than the other?

And what do you put in them? Just distilled water or do you have to put some solution in them?

EDIT: Also hoping my cigars don't dry out too much while the humidor is seasoning.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

if you get heartfelt beads...tube or whatever....personally, i would get 65% not 70...but that me..

and i would usually get a bit more beads then the required amount...not really a big deal...but once you get them...the beads will be mostly white in color.....get a spay bottle of distilled water, and spray half the beads....keep doing this untill the 1/2 beads turn clear in color....add the rest of the dry beads to the wet ones....SET AND FORGET.


----------



## Lucrin (Oct 6, 2010)

ok and then how often do you have to add water to the beads? once a month? And how often do you have to completely replace the beads? I will probly get the round because it has a good bit more beads than needed for a 20 count humidor. I will take half the beads out, wet the rest then add the other half back in


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

well i got 2 1/2 lb. and i probley water them like 3 times a year...lol true...


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

as for how long they las....almost 2 years so far...and going strong....


----------



## Lucrin (Oct 6, 2010)

haha nice but that's way overkill for me. I couldn't even fit that much in the humidor xD


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Just a little side note, the smaller the humi, the less stable it is going to be and a 20 count can be very fickle. Try to keep it between 60 to 70 for both ranges and see how they smoke. Adjust from there.


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

If I had a small box like that, I would purchase one small 65% tube from Heartfelt. I don't think you would have the room to use a differant application, but others may advise a different setup.


----------



## Lucrin (Oct 6, 2010)

Ok so how I am wondering how do I know when the humidor is done seasoning? I mean I would think it would take a little less time because it is a small humidor and therefore less space to humidify/less wood surface area to moisten.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Nathan,

This is all pretty good advice, if you have a larger humidor. You don't. It's not going to take you as long to season that thing as most here have suggested. In fact, I would assume you're pretty close already.

Also, you don't have room for heartfelt beads, unless you buy a unit that goes in the lid. This is one of your best options; explore it. The smallest puck is designed to adequately regulate that size box.

Another option, and perhaps the best, is to simply buy a box of 65% Boveda Packs and use those. They take up almost no room and do an adequate job.


----------



## Lucrin (Oct 6, 2010)

Ya I just checked and the humidity in the box is up to 76%. I was planning on getting the smallest heartfelt round and attaching it to the lid using a magnet. Also after its seasoned do I put cigars in right away or do I need to bring the humidity in the box down some first? my cigars are probly a little dry after sitting out over night so will they suck up the extra humidity?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Lucrin said:


> Ya I just checked and the humidity in the box is up to 76%. I was planning on getting the smallest heartfelt round and attaching it to the lid using a magnet. Also after its seasoned do I put cigars in right away or do I need to bring the humidity in the box down some first? my cigars are probly a little dry after sitting out over night so will they suck up the extra humidity?


Indeed, they will suck up _some _of the excess. But, just remember that your hygrometer can only read the relative humidity of the air inside the box. After such a short time, I doubt very seriously that the wood is much over 70%. Open the box, fan it out and let it sit open for about 15min. Put the hygrometer back in and close it up for an hour. See what you get. That should tell you within a fairly tight range, what the actual rH of the wood is.


----------



## Lucrin (Oct 6, 2010)

Good deal, that is what I will do after class.


----------



## Lucrin (Oct 6, 2010)

Ok well everything is all set up and cigars are loaded again and it would seem that the humidification unit that came with the humidor wants to keep it at 72% so I will be getting the small heartfelt round soon. Decided to get the 65% because I am not really sure which I will like better but it seems 65% is much more popular so i will start there and if I don't like it they aren't that expensive and I can change. The temp is now between 68-69 degrees at all times


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Lucrin said:


> Ok well everything is all set up and cigars are loaded again and it would seem that the humidification unit that came with the humidor wants to keep it at 72% so I will be getting the small heartfelt round soon. Decided to get the 65% because I am not really sure which I will like better but it seems 65% is much more popular so i will start there and if I don't like it they aren't that expensive and I can change. The temp is now between 68-69 degrees at all times


Nicely done & good luck with it. Enjoy your smokes mate. :smoke:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Lucrin said:


> Ok well everything is all set up and cigars are loaded again and it would seem that the humidification unit that came with the humidor wants to keep it at 72% so I will be getting the small heartfelt round soon. Decided to get the 65% because I am not really sure which I will like better but it seems 65% is much more popular so i will start there and if I don't like it they aren't that expensive and I can change. The temp is now between 68-69 degrees at all times


Good choice. It was when I was living in PA, as opposed to the arid west, when I finally decided to go to 65%. Nothing smoked right at 70% there, nor here in VA. 65% is best for NC, east of the Big River and never wrong, anywhere else.

Enjoy your new humidor.


----------



## Lucrin (Oct 6, 2010)

Ordered my 65% small heartfelt round  can't wait till it gets here because this one I have now is up to 73% now. Decided to take it out for a while and let the humidity come down.


----------

